# Swim team!



## Peacemaker636 (Jan 28, 2007)

Fun times...Here are some of the best snapshots...(all unedited)

1) One of my friends with a newly shaved head.






2) Some other friends goofing off.





3) This one guy at a meet shaved a line down his chest and stomach.





4) These next two pics are of one of my friends on the team.  The turned out interesting.  Note that they are NOT edited.  I think it has something to do with the flash.





5)






That's it.  Swim team is pretty much the most fun thing you could ever imagine .  I know you are all jealous :mrgreen:.


----------



## whiterabbit7500 (Jan 28, 2007)

cool pics...i was a swimmer myself in high school, and might soon be my schools head coach as well. I had a friend form another school who let all his hair grow out for the entire season, then shaved it for state finals at the last minute, lol.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 28, 2007)

My daughter's on a swim team but I haven't been with her to swim meets in years now. She does not want me to be around any longer. She much prefers to do her thing on her own. Must be an age thing .

The photos that I used to take were never this funny, though. Always more serious.


----------



## Peacemaker636 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, we're probably the goofiest team in the state, everyone else seems really serious.  We pretty much have more fun than anyone else in any sport (it seems) at our school.  Btw, we placed 6th out of 11 in that meet (it was against the best teams in the state, and Iowa's got some really competitive swimming).


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 28, 2007)

Congratulations then.
Swimming in Germany is not done in school teams, things are a little different here, but also highly competitive. My daughter was in the paper of late - maybe I can find an online article of it, too, to where I could link you? Hang on.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh well... that online article (same text as in the newspaper) is without photo, so I had to quickly scan the article for you (which you might not be able to read, anyway?, well, test your German ), my daughter Sabine is in the middle:






I did NOT take this photo, mind you! The coach did!


----------



## Peacemaker636 (Jan 28, 2007)

That's cool.  I noticed that over there you seem to swim a lot of long distance races.  Does anyone do any sprints?  Here, the highest we have is the 500 yard freestyle, and not many people do it.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 28, 2007)

My daughter is not the biggest of sprinters. She does not do too well on the 50 and 100 metres. She's "a diesel", that's how her coach calls her: she needs time to get running, but once she does, there is no stopping her. She has loads of stamina and can even become faster towards the end of an 800 metre race. 

This particular championship was a "long distance championship", so all they did were the 400m medley and the 800 and 1500 metre freestyle. 

My daughter does swim short course meets, too, but she does better then when she has 200 metres as her distance than only the shorter ones. Others in her team are more the sprinters. She is not.


----------

